# [samba] access en écriture si logué uniquement (Resolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

je cherche a faire en sorte de partager un répertoire depuis linux vers windows via samba, pour se faire actuelement j'ai mis:

```
[pandore]

comment = Pandore storage drive

path = /mnt/Pandore

public = yes

writable = no

create mask = 0750

browseable = yes

```

jusque la le fonctionement est "normal" cad que n'importe qui peut y acceder pour lire mais en aucun cas pour écrire, ce que je cherche a faire c'est que pour tout utilisateur "non identitfié" il soit impossible d"écrire mais que l'on puisse lire (donc la config actuelle) mais que pour l'utilisateur "sweety" (ma copine a qui le hdd monté sur /mnt/Pandore) puisse écrire et faire tout ce que bon lui semblera

;EDIT1

apres lecture de ce tuto: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/samba_smb.conf

j'en suis arrivé a ca:

```
[pandore]

comment = Pandore storage drive

path = /mnt/Pandore

public = yes

#writable = no

create mask = 0750

browseable = yes

read only = yes

write list = sweety
```

(le security est en mode "user" )

le probleme c'est que meme apres redemarage du serveur sweety n'a toujours pas les permissions en écriture, j'ai pourtant bien moddif son fstab avec:

user=sweety,password=*****

(j'utilise cifs)

l'utilisateur sweety existe bien sur ma machine,Last edited by Chr0nos on Fri Jun 11, 2010 12:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chr0nos

personne ?

----------

## KeNNys

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> personne ?

 

Si moi lol

Essai sa :

sous une console tu tape :

smbpasswd

tu valide sa te demande ton user et tu mets : sweety

tu valide et ensuite sa te demande ton mots de passe 2X

ensuite tu corrige ton fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf comme cela

[pandore]

comment = Pandore storage drive

path = /mnt/Pandore

public = yes

browseable = yes

read only = yes

write list = sweety

et ensuite tu relance samba /etc/init.d/samba restart

sa devrais fonctionner, je viens de tester, tous le monde a acces a mon répertoire en lecture et pas en ecriture et mon user peux lire et ecrire.

Happy Share  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai fais un "smbpasswd -a sweety"

j'ai bien tappé le nom d'utilisateur deux fois, 

[pandore]

comment = Pandore storage drive

path = /mnt/Pandore

public = yes

#writable = no

create mask = 0750

browseable = yes

read only = yes

write list = sweety

restarté le serveur samba

mais apparement ca ne marche toujours pas O_o

"systeme de fichier accessible en lecture seulement"

----------

## KeNNys

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> j'ai fais un "smbpasswd -a sweety"
> 
> j'ai bien tappé le nom d'utilisateur deux fois, 
> 
> [pandore]
> ...

 

Tu n'as pas modifier ton fichier smb.conf comme sur mon exemple ?

----------

## Chr0nos

j'ai juste le "create mask" en plus, ca peut un probleme tu pensse ?

----------

## KeNNys

Je ne sais pas si "create mask" peut poser un probleme.

Moi je t'ai donne ma config comme elle est et qui fonctionne pour faire le test qui t'interesse (droit lecture pour tous sauf pour 1 user droit d'ecriture en plus).

----------

## KeNNys

Au fait comment tu fais pour mapper ton lecteur reseau ?

J'imagine que ton poste distant c'est du windows !

dans une fentre DOS tu fais :

net use lettre_lecteur: \\nom_pc_linux\nom_dossier_partage Mots_de_passe_user_samba /user:user_samba

si tu fais ton mappage pas l'eplorateur windows en faisant un clique droit connecter un lecteur reseau ton mappage ce fera sans autentification et samba tu connectera en somple user et donc tu n'auras pas le droit d'ecriture.

----------

## Chr0nos

je fais aussi mon mappage sur du linux (elle es en dual boot) et j'utilise donc dans /etc/fstab:

\\Stark\pandore   /mnt/Pandore     cifs     user=sweety,password=le_pass 0 0

----------

## KeNNys

J'ai pas teste sous linux.

Sinon sous Windows sa fonctionne ?

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de test sous windows (via la ligne de commande) et effectivement ca marche au poil ^^, y'a une bidouille a faire pour que ca passe aussi sous linux ?

----------

## KeNNys

Je vais faire un test je te tiens au jus ce soir.

Il faut que je met un second linux

----------

## xaviermiller

Sur linux, je monte sans souci :

- mount -t cifs -o user=user,pass=password //machine/share /mnt/samba

si la machine demande une authentification par LDAP, ajouter le domaine dans les options (dom=domain).

----------

## KeNNys

tu peux auusi le monter comme cela :

mount -t smbfs //ip_pc_linx/repertoire_partage /mnt/samba/ -o username=user,password=password

Mais le mieu sur cette premiere commande c'est d'utiliser le cifs comme l'exemple de Xavier (toujours là Xavier  :Wink:  )

 (smbfs est obselete), mais il faut que le cifs soit compilé dans ton noyau 

ou

smbmount //ip_pc_linx/repertoire_partage /mnt/samba/ -o username=user,password=password

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de tester et ca marche !

en fait le probleme était le "password=" dans le /etc/fstab, il falais metre "pass="

merci pour votre aide a tout les deux  :Smile: 

----------

